# Green Monster handler whistle



## lancebosch1 (Nov 9, 2017)

searching high and low for a pat burns green monster handler whistle. i know they've made new ones recently, can anyone point me in a direction to buy the new one or let me know if you have the previous green monster whistle for sale.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Some people have been trying these, as replacement haven't actually seen one yet but as my shroud is starting to crack might be purchasing on soon
https://www.etsy.com/listing/510360126/titan-trainer


----------



## lancebosch1 (Nov 9, 2017)

thanks hunt'emup! i saw these but didn't know what to think.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Some people have been trying these, as replacement haven't actually seen one yet but as my shroud is starting to crack might be purchasing on soon
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/510360126/titan-trainer


I have one of the Titan whistles... the sound is good. The flaw is in the 2 piece design. It seems to come apart at the worst times during traing... I suppose a little electrical tape or silicone sealant would help... But I ended up ditching it and going to what I had before.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Have you looked at the Dallesasse FT whistle? Internally the same whistle, different horn.


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

We have a titan and find it easier to push sir though. Dogs react well to it 
So far we have not seen any quality issues 
The titan has become our primary whistle at this point
Dk


----------



## jroberts (Aug 30, 2017)

anyone else like the Titan?


----------



## jwilliams38930 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have the titan. I have not seen the issue with it coming apart, but, I probably train less than most of the guys here. A touch of hot glue would easily solve that, and allow for it to be taken apart later too if needed for cleaning.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a Titan, super glued it together. It is very loud.


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

The issue i have with the Titan is the bulky size. The GM was a lot lighter and to me louder. Ive never owned one, but Ive been in the field throwing and I can always hear the GM, not always with Titan. I have a Titan now ,but am going back to the smaller Mega whistles. Easier to use can sustain sound longer.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

They say this is coming soon.

http://i67.tinypic.com/15mojrp.jpg


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

Id be all about that.


Dave Farrar said:


> They say this is coming soon.
> 
> http://i67.tinypic.com/15mojrp.jpg


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

I am continually amused by these seemingly endless whistle discussions when people talk about how the whistle sounds to them or can they hear this whistle better than that whistle. None of that is relevant. What is relevant is what can the dog hear and under what conditions? As judges we should not be judging a whistle contest.


----------



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone checked out the hyperwhistle? 142dB.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Just in and in stock!

http://www.gunnersup.com/product-p/gf-wstl.htm


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just ordered a few. Thanks Richard!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Just received 2 GU whistles comp from Richard, can't wait to try them tomorrow. Thanks Rich I owe you few cocktails when get to OK this fall.


----------



## fcafcblue (Jul 8, 2005)

lancebosch1 said:


> searching high and low for a pat burns green monster handler whistle. i know they've made new ones recently, can anyone point me in a direction to buy the new one or let me know if you have the previous green monster whistle for sale.


I Have two green Monsters for sale


----------



## Vance_kaz (Nov 3, 2018)

fcafcblue said:


> I Have two green Monsters for sale


Pm sent


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

just as loud as the GM and slightly easier to blow


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Vance_kaz (Nov 3, 2018)

I've heard both and the green monsters tone is way better then the gunners up


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I have the Gunners up with the orange whistle and don't like it at all. Takes a lot of air and has an odd sound IMO.
This one, with the black whistle, is supposed to be the same as the GM or so I have heard.








Gunners Up ACME Mega Whistle


The Gunners Up ACME Mega Whistle reaches farther distances with MEGA volume! These whistles are custom made with ACME whistles with fastener rings for lanyards and Gunners Up directional cone. MEGA volume and pitch is projected to farther distances while protecting handler's ears. Thick whistle...



www.gunnersup.com





Sometimes I wonder why my dogs can hear the treat jar open no matter how quiet I try to be but can't hear a whistle no matter how hard I blow?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I have the Gunners up with the orange whistle and don't like it at all. Takes a lot of air and has an odd sound IMO.
> This one, with the black whistle, is supposed to be the same as the GM or so I have heard.
> 
> 
> ...


That is the one I was referencing not the one with the orange whistle, sorry for the wrong picture


----------



## Gregg0211 (Feb 11, 2015)

EdA said:


> That is the one I was referencing not the one with the orange whistle, sorry for the wrong picture


I replaced the orange whistle with the ACME tornado and its really nice.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

From the company 4.99 extra for the Black whistle; ( you can get extra acme tornados on eBay for ~ the same) with the Black tornado they are the same as the green monster..A little gun bore cleaning oil and the white writing come off easily


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

My enduring a question is if I can efficiently stop my dogs at distances approaching 500 yards with a pealess orange megawhistle why is a big clunky difficult to blow whistle necessary for handling in hunt tests?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

EdA said:


> My enduring a question is if I can efficiently stop my dogs at distances approaching 500 yards with a pealess orange megawhistle why is a big clunky difficult to blow whistle necessary for handling in hunt tests?


Because the time, effort and thought required for good training is much greater than what it takes to just buy whistles?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I love this ones. Made by a fellow field trialer from Oregon


----------



## Vance_kaz (Nov 3, 2018)

TonyRodgz said:


> I love this ones. Made by a fellow field trialer from Oregon
> View attachment 86878


Do you have contact info for him?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Vance, sent you a PM (conversation)

Jeff


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Dr. Ed's post made me smile. So I am going to give him an answer. 

My quest for the big, loud, shrouded whistle started with an old hunt test/hunting dog. We ran some minor stakes and certainly ran long blinds but as you pointed out the regular pea less whistle covered my needs. Years of pit hunting made her hearing questionable until one day she was slipping whistles. Corrections resulted in popping. A test resulted in dog ignoring softer sounds. The bigger whistles bought a little more time. No more/ no less. After using one, the other dogs were acclimated and it is simply a pain to have to use a certain whistle depending on which crate you open. I haven't switched back.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

The purpose of a loud whistle is to have the extra volume when you need it. High wind, heavy cover, running water, distance and the combination of any or all.
The tricky part is being consistent with the volume needed for a given situation. 
I'd bet most of us have learned the hard way that using volume to compensate for disobedience does not work, but we still try it occasionally🤬.

Another thing some seem to forget, a dogs hearing is much better than ours and they can hear much higher frequencies.


----------



## Jared W (Sep 22, 2015)

TonyRodgz said:


> I love this ones. Made by a fellow field trialer from Oregon
> View attachment 86878


I need that RWB one, do you have his link?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Jared, sent you a PM. He's not really in the whistle making business but I have ribbons because of it.

Jeff


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

EdA said:


> My enduring a question is if I can efficiently stop my dogs at distances approaching 500 yards with a pealess orange megawhistle why is a big clunky difficult to blow whistle necessary for handling in hunt tests?


Because part of the "dog game" seems to be always needing to buy another piece of equipment?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

J. Marti said:


> Because part of the "dog game" seems to be always needing to buy another piece of equipment?


Bingo! An honest answer 😊 but why a big clunky hard to blow and hard to hold in your mouth whistle? Would you want to hold a transmitter the size of a 2L bottle of Pepsi just to have another piece of equipment? 😳


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

For me it's becuase I like the tone; All others hurt my ears, especially the mega; Fingers on chalk-board. The Dallasee is too heavy in my mouth. Hunt tester Dallasee's smaller model's tone is horrible  Even the new 3-d print one's that sound like the monster, are much heavier and the Titan the mouth piece falls off. I've have 2 remianing green shrouds held together with spilt and scotch tape. Really appreciating a few newer shrouds.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

drunkenpoacher said:


> I'd bet most of us have learned the hard way that using volume to compensate for disobedience does not work, but we still try it occasionally🤬.


Not if trained properly...


----------



## J. Marti (May 2, 2014)

EdA said:


> Bingo! An honest answer 😊 but why a big clunky hard to blow and hard to hold in your mouth whistle? Would you want to hold a transmitter the size of a 2L bottle of Pepsi just to have another piece of equipment? 😳


Ed: I actually was given a whistle one of the clunker whistles and "regifted" it. I use a pealess Roy Gonia plain orange whistle and a yellow whistle of no discernible brand but of basically the same type I got probably in 1982 on one lanyard. On the other lanyard, I have the first dog training whistle I ever owned and it is a big, thick orange referee-type whistle. It has a pea. On that same lanyard, I have a "spaniel" whistle which is an Acme numbered something or other. I figure if I need more volume I can always cup my hands around my mouth and yell "You so-and-so _#$_@, do this-and-that."

I will say, however, even though I don't buy those "fancy" whistles (hate 'em), I did just buy two Higgins boxes, another winger, and a broken down 4 Versa launcher. Have to keep up with my husband's gun purchases.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Vance_kaz said:


> Do you have contact info for him?


Brian Watson 
5038073472


----------



## Vance_kaz (Nov 3, 2018)

TonyRodgz said:


> Brian Watson
> 5038073472


I got ahold of Brian really nice guy I ordered a couple of his whistles. Great tone and plenty of volume if needed


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Because judges set up blinds running into the wind far too often and places like Niland, Ca are regularly very windy. Niland is also 200 feet below sea level and often has atmospheric conditions where sound does not travel nearly as efficiently as it does above sea level and higher. Can look that up on a good meteorological information sites. The Watson whistles above were tested and used by Jim Gonia. They were his favorite.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

The dogs in training will hear different whistles. It is just how I prepare them to listen to the whistle who ever is running them with what ever whistle the particular handler is fond of using.
Pick the volume appropriate for distance and conditions.
Associative training using whistle and voice helps keep the dog tuned into your feelings. Style in any dog running out for a mark or a blind and stopping on a whistle speaks loads to your training.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Does anyone make a whistle that sounds like a milk bone being grabbed it out of the box?


----------

